# New car order, satnav or not?



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

I ordered a TT RS a while ago, didnt choose the satnav when placing the order, but now im having seconds thoughts.

The satnav and smartphone interface are a €3400 option in my country. For you that have these options, are they worth it? Is the smartphone interface any good? I would like to use Spotify without picking up the phone every time.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm based UK so may be different in your country. In the UK the sat nav does not show speed cameras etc....is it worth it...tuff one really...would I have chosen it myself (I have one of the ttrs from last year, so no choice of options) answer is no, due to the fact that I like my co pilot sat nav software on my phone....now after using the inbuilt sat nav though, I think I would be tempted as I use a snooper dash cam with speed camera alerts.

I can comment on the phone package as I don't have that option.

My advice if I were getting a new one again would be to get ceramic coated as mine is showing swirls already and I've been really careful with cleaning it. If you have the black tipped sport exhaust then protect the ends as the paint has started coming off of mine (inside lip) I have touched it up but may see what the dealer has to say as I don't think the paint should be coming off.

Hope you enjoy your purchase


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

From a price point of view, its not worth it, over €3000 for something that i have for free on my phone lol. But then again, the car is over €72000 already so 3k here or there is not that much 

Car will get ceramic coating right after delivery. I do a lot of detailing and polishing so im really looking forward to it  Car is also ordered in Audi exclusive Estoril blue crystal, apparently that paint gets swirled really easy...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Can't imagine driving the mkIII TT without the satnav cause it's so gorgeous.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

olly2016 said:


> Can't imagine driving the mkIII TT without the satnav cause it's so gorgeous.


......... and very very expensive for a feature that should be standard on a car of this price. My £10k hire car had both sat nav and climate control (which is also a cost option).


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not worth the cost but I think it's a must on the TT


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Depends how you're buying it though? Having satnav is a massive 'desireable' when it comes to selling the car, if your bothered about that?

I bought a TTS and having the tech pack with the satnav was £1500 option I think but it hardly changed my monthly's because the GFV is so much higher so was a no brainier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you think you will use a sat nav then GET IT. If you're spending that amount of money on a car with such a classy interior do you really want to spoil it with sucker mounts on the dash and cables trailing all over the place.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GTROMG said:


> Car is also ordered in Audi exclusive Estoril blue Crystal.


Do you mean the dark blue found on early C7 RS6's? Have you had it confirmed by Audi that they will paint the car that colour? I ask becuase Audi withdrew using that colour in 2014 due to severe mismatching problems when repairs were being carried out.


----------



## data1of9 (Sep 28, 2017)

Doesn't the technology package also include the B&O audio? If you consider that and the satnav, it may be worth it.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sat Nav yay or nay?
Well that depends: 
do you use sat navs? 
are you planing to use one? 
are you already using something else (google & apple maps on your phone?)

For me I need one desperately since I am bad with directions and travel a lot. Its a decent navigation system (given how integrated it is to the TT MK3). 
*However I have to be honest:*
1. the voice navigation can be confusing with its wording 
2.the path suggestion is garbage (choses the longest and craziest routes to my destination). 
3. Half of the time in attempt to save me time due to traffic it takes me in to a bigger one. :lol: 
4. The satellite location tracking can be wonky sometimes. Placing you in a wrong lane on the map and giving you directions according to it. (turn left when it suppose to say right). Also takes a while sometimes to notice that you took a turn (usually when getting of a highway using a "bow tie" exits.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

data1of9 said:


> Doesn't the technology package also include the B&O audio? If you consider that and the satnav, it may be worth it.


Nope, the comfort pack has the B&O. The tech pack has the 'Audi music system' which is a couple more speakers than the standard one and a few more watts, but not quite the B&O system. That one did up my monthlys by a lot though so I didn't bother having listened to both I couldn't tell the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

It's standard fit on the RS in the UK. I can't imagine having a mk3 TT without sat nav, it's a key part of the virtual dash and as people have said, if you are paying extra to have it, it's a very small percentage of the purchase price. Also reselling - well, would anyone buy a used TT without, over one with satnav... I doubt it.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> > Car is also ordered in Audi exclusive Estoril blue Crystal.
> ...


Yes exactly! It is confirmed by Audi 

You guys are right about the satnav, i will get it aswell lol. Dealer gave me 15% off so its ok


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd ever order a car with satnav as I've never found one that's as good as the free one that's on a phone. Currently Waze navigates me through my tortuous commute every day telling me the best route to take : M25 past Heathrow to Hanger Lane - nasty.

Sure the TT one looks gorgeous but it's not great as a satnav and takes away a lot of space from the other stiff I want to look at on the dash - music tracks etc. I'm also always nervous about map updates/subscriptions etc.

Yes, I've got my phone stuck to the dash but its a Kenu airframe so you don't aee anything when the phone is mounted in it. My phone would always be there even if not used as a satnav. Cables are not needed unless it's a longer drive.

I spent the money n the comfort pack. Sound system and proper aircon was more important to me.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Gren said:


> I'm not sure I'd ever order a car with satnav as I've never found one that's as good as the free one that's on a phone. Currently Waze navigates me through my tortuous commute every day telling me the best route to take : M25 past Heathrow to Hanger Lane - nasty.
> 
> Sure the TT one looks gorgeous but it's not great as a satnav and takes away a lot of space from the other stiff I want to look at on the dash - music tracks etc. I'm also always nervous about map updates/subscriptions etc.
> 
> ...


Is the air condition optional in the uk?? wtf?

Now with the navi the car is exactly how i wanted it from the beginning 

- 20" wheels
- OLED rear lights
- rear view camera
- B&O sound system
- Red calipers
- Carbon interior trim
- Audi exclusive paint (Estoril Blue Crystal)
- Keyless entry
- Black optics package
- Sports exhaust
- Electric folding mirrors
- Satnav and phone interface

Got 10% discount on must stuff, 12% on the rest and 15% on the satnav now


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GTROMG said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > GTROMG said:
> ...


Wow, I'm genuinely surprised about that. When they withdrew the colour in Jan 2014, Audi cancelled lots of orders because of it. People were up in arms because their build slots had been confirmed and the colour was changed to Phantom Black by default! Dealer desktop screenshot:










The reason it was withdrawn was because the large number of cars coming off the production line in Estoril Blue being rejected at QC stage. The paint was apparantly problematic when played onto plastic bumpers/mirror covers etc causing severe mismatching, which was picked up in QC. I know of several RS6 owners who tried to buy it as 'Exclusive' in 2015 (when the RS6 was facelift) but Audi told them no as the paint was no longer available and they wouldn't order it in for them due to the problems.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Wow, I'm genuinely surprised about that. When they withdrew the colour in Jan 2014, Audi cancelled lots of orders because of it. People were up in arms because their build slots had been confirmed and the colour was changed to Phantom Black by default! Dealer desktop screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very weird! I will have to look into this!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Can I throw my tupence in?? My BMW is Estoril Blue ? Maybe thats what your getting? Have a look at the beemers in Estoril blue? No problems here with colour matching on bumpers etc....Love it.. If its an exclusive paint finish your going for then you can have any colour from any manufacturer


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Can I throw my tupence in?? My BMW is Estoril Blue ? Maybe thats what your getting? Have a look at the beemers in Estoril blue? No problems here with colour matching on bumpers etc....Love it.. If its an exclusive paint finish your going for then you can have any colour from any manufacturer


The color i ordered is estoril blue crystal, which shares the name with the BMW color, but is a dark blue color


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Right,got it...Had a look online.... One of my mothers neighbours has an S4 in that colour 2005 model...its absolutely stunning....Hope your order comes through for you...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> One of my mothers neighbours has an S4 in that colour 2005 model...


Impossible I'm afraid, Estoril Blue was only available for one year. Introduced early 2013, discontinued early 2014.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

KM,If you wanna be picky? Estoril Blue is still available.....Estoril Blue Crystal is not :roll: 
Excuse my ignorance :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> KM,If you wanna be picky? Estoril Blue is still available.....Estoril Blue Crystal is not :roll:
> Excuse my ignorance :lol:


Picky?!? The only "Estoril Blue" on an Audi was from 2013-2104, this was a Crystal paint. There's never been another Estoril Blue available from Audi, crystal or not, past or present. So whatever colour you think your mother's neighbour's 2005 S4 is, it's certainly not Estoril Blue.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Here you go. From the 2004/5 Audi A4/S4 brochure:










Crystal Blue (which is a very pale sky metallic blue)
Nogaro Blue (light metallic blue)
Mauritius Blue (a mid pearl blue)
Moro Blue (a very dark pearl blue)

The S4 (last column) was only available in Nogaro and Moro. Not an 'Estoril Blue' in sight... :roll:


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Obviously not Estoril blue then eh?? Dont know what it is? I will ask lol. Not Mauritius though,had that on A4 2005 myself.
The point I was making was....BMW Estoril blue is available on any car from any manufacturer if your willing to pay for exclusive colour, thats all.When the discussion went from Estoril Blue Crystal to just Estoril Blue then I assumed he fancied that particular BMW colour...Obviously I was Wrong  Have a nice day.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

kmpowell you were right! I asked the dealer to triple check, and got the answer that estoril blue crystal is not available at all. Now im back to square one, which dark blue color to choose....... thinking of Navarra blue which is pretty similar to Estoril.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GTROMG said:


> kmpowell you were right! I asked the dealer to triple check, and got the answer that estoril blue crystal is not available at all. Now im back to square one, which dark blue color to choose....... thinking of Navarra blue which is pretty similar to Estoril.


No worries, glad I could help.

Personally, if I were spending "exclusive" or "individual" money on paint i'd want something that was fairly unique. Navarra is a lovely colour but it's also a new "S" colour which means it's fairly common.

Racing Mica blue is very nice. Or if you go a bit lighter then Voodoo Blue.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell you were right! I asked the dealer to triple check, and got the answer that estoril blue crystal is not available at all. Now im back to square one, which dark blue color to choose....... thinking of Navarra blue which is pretty similar to Estoril.
> ...


Yeah i really appriciate it!

Trust me, ive spent 2 months looking at colors  Most of the blue colors are a bit too light or too bright. Estoril was perfect, dark, and when the sun hits it, it really popped. Thats why i like Navarra, its very similar. My last TT was Scuba blue, too bad that isnt a standard color on the RS or else i would just pick that.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

GTROMG said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > GTROMG said:
> ...


My Mk2 Q5 is in Navarra blue, personally I think it is a stunning colour especially on a bright day - no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

GTROMG said:


> Is the air condition optional in the uk?? wtf?


Manual aircon is standard but if you want automatic (climate control) so that it maintains the temperature you set then you have to pay. You also get the cool digital dials in the middle of the fans.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Gren said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> > Is the air condition optional in the uk?? wtf?
> ...


I optioned this. It felt like it would be a backward step coming from 2011 bmw 1 series that has it as standard!

It really should be standard as it is on other VAG cars, hey ho just another TT tax :-|


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

zooks said:


> Gren said:
> 
> 
> > GTROMG said:
> ...


I had to take a look at the Audi UK configurator. Never seen that manual aircon before, here in Sweden the automatic is standard.... country specific equipment is so weird


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

zooks said:


> Gren said:
> 
> 
> > GTROMG said:
> ...


Totally agree, I hired a £10k car oversees recently which had climate control as standard.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

By adding more standard equipment you in end up increasing the base price of the car which in turns just leads to more people moaning the price is too high - "again!"


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> By adding more standard equipment you in end up increasing the base price of the car which in turns just leads to more people moaning the price is too high - "again!"


That is fair comment but nevertheless surely in a prestige car climate control for example should be included. When you see the size of margins dealers work with surely it could be incorporated in the list price at no additional cost. I appreciate though the size of discount given would probably reduce.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

bainsyboy said:


> If you have the black tipped sport exhaust then protect the ends as the paint has started coming off of mine (inside lip) I have touched it up but may see what the dealer has to say as I don't think the paint should be coming off.


Hey, I had the same issue. I had my sports exhaust replaced under warranty for the valve rattle issue (still an issue, mind) and literally a few days after getting the car back I noticed the paint was peeling off inside the brand new offside exhaust tip revealing the silver metal underneath.

I went back to dealer and they agreed that was not on, Audi refused to supply another replacement exhaust (£1650!) but paid for it to be repainted at a local bodyshop who did a top notch job (£250).


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Navigating back to the original post I personally think it depends on where you drive. If like me your regular routes are familiar with only the occasional sortie into foreign counties then I would not regard the sat nav as a must have. It did not feature on my previous TT as I never consider it an essential option.

My previous mark 3 TTs only option was the paint. Bought from new for £25500 i solid it to a Audi dealer a year later for a loss of £3000. The fact it did not have sat nav did not bother him. So it's absense did not appear to have a detrimental effect on its value.

My new 2.0 litre sport model only options are the folding door mirrors, climate and the B & O sound system. To me useful and desirable.


----------

